# Aesthetics?



## 51XP4CK (Jun 16, 2012)

*****Self promoting for profit is against board rules, please speak to admin to acquire prices for advertising*****


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm honestly jelly. fcuk off.


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Step 1: Take steriods and get a good body

Step 2: Claim natty

Step 3: Set up website offering nutritional advice

Step 4: ?????

Step 5: Profit


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2012)

just to get this out the way: I do not look as good as you but I am not "hating" or being "jelly"

if I did look as good as you I wouldn't sign up on a forum just to post a self filmed movie of myself doing weird little poses for a bunch of other dudes to look at hoping for them to shower me with praise.

And if that isn't you...then i definitely wouldn't sign up just to post a film of someone else doing that. Do you like discussing topless dudes with other dudes?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Severe lack of modesty is a disgusting personality trait.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> just to get this out the way: I do not look as good as you but I am not "hating" or being "jelly"
> 
> if I did look as good as you I wouldn't sign up on a forum just to post a self filmed movie of myself doing weird little poses for a bunch of other dudes to look at hoping for them to shower me with praise.
> 
> And if that isn't you...then i definitely wouldn't sign up just to post a film of someone else doing that. Do you like discussing topless dudes with other dudes?


I believe he is promoting his site to get sales and youtube subscribers. either way I want his aesthetics.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2012)

Fat said:


> I believe he is promoting his site to get sales and youtube subscribers. either way I want his aesthetics.


Yeah he looks good.


----------



## 51XP4CK (Jun 16, 2012)

Natty.Solider said:


> Step 1: Take steriods and get a good body
> 
> Step 2: Claim natty
> 
> ...


People who say it cannot be done should not interrupt those who are doing it


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

looks good, but the bumbag ruined it for me :lol:


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Alon Gabbay whats your stats?


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2012)

51XP4CK said:


> People who say it cannot be done should not interrupt those who are doing it


Deep bro, deep.


----------



## 51XP4CK (Jun 16, 2012)

i am promoting products on the US market, never made a single sale from the UK .. so much said.

regarding my stats, 82kg, 177cm 6.5% body fat.. natty all the way.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2012)

51XP4CK said:


> i am promoting products on the US market, never made a single sale from the UK .. so much said.
> 
> regarding my stats, 82kg, 177cm 6.5% body fat.. natty all the way.


damn, thought you were heavier.

always surprising how much heavier being lean makes you look


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> damn, thought you were heavier.
> 
> always surprising how much heavier being lean makes you look


it really is. i thought he must be about 4foot tall when he said 82kg. just shows how much fat we must be carrying...


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

51XP4CK said:


> i am promoting products on the US market, never made a single sale from the UK .. so much said.
> 
> regarding my stats, 82kg, 177cm 6.5% body fat.. natty all the way.


You look way heavier mate, well done you look fantastic

Loose the fanny pack it's gay (coming from the skirt wearing jock cvnt)


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

51XP4CK said:


> i am promoting products on the US market, never made a single sale from the UK .. so much said.
> 
> regarding my stats, 82kg, 177cm 6.5% body fat.. natty all the way.


From your site:

"I currently weight: 1,77cm (5' 9.29") and weigh 85.0 kg (187 lb) - Planing to bulk up to 90 kg (200 lb) My bodyfat is around 8% Arms are 44 cm (17.3 inches) Lifiting stats: Bench press 150 kg for 1 rep (330 lb), Squat: 160 kg for 6 reps (350 lb), Deadlift: 200 kg 6 reps (430 lb)"

Lifts not that heavy IMO.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Fat said:


> From your site:
> 
> "I currently weight: 1,77m (5' 9.29") and weight 85.0 kg (187 lb) - Planing to bulk up to 90 kg (200 lb) My bodyfat is around 8% Arms are 44 cm (17.3 inches) Lifiting stats: Bench press 150 kg for 1 rep (330 lb), Squat: 160 kg for 6 reps (350 lb), Deadlift: 200 kg 6 reps (430 lb)"
> 
> Lifts not that heavy IMO.


This your stat fat?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Craigyboy said:


> This your stat fat?


It's his stats which I got from http://alongabbay.com


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I am a bit stuck here on a few counts,

Why as a first post do you not introduce yourself rather than self promoting with a video of who (lets be honest) could be anyone.

Why UK Muscle ?

What are you hoping to acheive by doing this ?

Are you trying to sell /promote goods via this site, if so you need to take the correct route as all the sponsors do.

IF it is you then yeah, great physique, but this is the internet, your from another country so how would we ever know.

Just a bit confused TBH.


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

What do you keep in your fanny pack??


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

J H said:


> What do you keep in your fanny pack??


Clen/t3's


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

I think this guy is more Aesthetic?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Why is he upside dowm tho mate ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2012)

big_jim_87 said:


> I think this guy is more Aesthetic?


upside down aesthetic


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

some one feel free to flip that pic lol in a dive on computers... even more so on phone...


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

lmao big jim!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Milky said:


> Why is he upside dowm tho mate ?


he is the new Bat Man!

I just think this guy is far better looking and is much more Aesthetic

but i dnt know why its up side down... maybe it was taken in Australia?

flip it for me pls lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> he is the new Bat Man!
> 
> I just think this guy is far better looking and is much more Aesthetic
> 
> ...


I dont know how to but FTR totally agree on who looks better mate, you win hands down IMO.


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

there you go


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Milky said:


> I dont know how to but FTR totally agree on who looks better mate, you win hands down IMO.


that's nite really me... i found these pics of this guy on fb... iv been blagging that its me since i signed up... lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Itchy Nips said:


> View attachment 86171
> 
> 
> there you go


thank you bud


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

i agree with milky im confused

OP yes you're in good shape - but so am i.

so are a lot of the guys on here and in better condition 'aesthetically' than both you and me

i know i'm good condition, better than 99% of the ppl i meet day to day but there are some guys on here that make me look like the milky bar kid

theres no way my opening post would be self promotion


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

leeds_01 said:


> i agree with milky im confused
> 
> OP yes you're in good shape - but so am i.
> 
> ...


Spot on!

Also OP, why have you filmed yourself in a fitting room in a clothes shop? Couldnt you have just done it at home??


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

From his site:

My name is Alon Gabbay. Alon means "oak tree" which is the strongest tree in nature. I was born in Kirchheimbolanden, Germany, on March 28, 1987. My parents moved to Jerusalem, Israel when I was three years old. I have one younger brother named Mayan. I moved back to Germany in 2005; my parents and brother remain in Israel.

Sports have always been a big part of my life. As a child I liked swimming, running, basketball, football, and other sports. I also trained in the art of taekwondo.

My love for bodybuilding began when I turned 17, and since that time, no one has been able to get the dumbbells out of my hands!

I have never competed in any bodybuilding competitions, because I don't like to compete. I am just doing it for myself - for the love of the sport, for my body and soul, and for my own satisfaction. Although I have never stood on a stage, I still see myself as a professional, who learned, trained, and studied the life of bodybuilding all the way, transforming it from a hobby into a life style.

So yes, this is my way of life. I do have other interests as well, like playing the guitar, Web-design, Photo & Video editing, and I am still playing basketball on a team twice a week in my local hometown.

My goal in bodybuilding is to achieve the best i can as a natural bodybuilder, as well as to stay healthy and strong.

I do meditation every day in the morning to keep myself focused and calm. What keeps me motivated is basically the love for the sport; i just enjoy working out hard and seeing the results. Unlike with other sports, bodybuilding pays off both in the short term and long term as it is a lifestyle that can enable one to look and feel great.

An impressive physique is impressive everywhere; a soccer player is only impressive on the soccer field. Plus, there is the strength and healthiness you get, and the overall good feeling that your body gives you.

Why SiX PACK? My friends call me that as it is one of the first things people say when they see me with my shirt off. Many people have recently told me that I should change my name to 8-PACK!

*

I wish everyone all the best with their goals and wishes; keep working hard and stay dedicated!

*

Yours truly, Alon Gabbay, 51X P4CK.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Looking fcuking excellent OP! Reps.

If you really are natty then I take my hat off to you mate, obviously alot of hard work gone into that well done!!

Reckon you'll ever go down the aas path?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

51XP4CK said:


> People who say it cannot be done should not interrupt those who are doing it


Eh! So you're an American self love evangelist then?

Doesn't work so well over here


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

51XP4CK said:


> i am promoting products on the US market, never made a single sale from the UK .. so much said.
> 
> regarding my stats, 82kg, 177cm 6.5% body fat.. natty all the way.


Lol thought so


----------



## scotty64 (Apr 15, 2012)

Impressive physique......BUT how you you expect to be taken seriously filming yourself with a fanny bag on in a clothes store fitting room ??? :lol: :lol:

Get a grip.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

lol at replies does everyone who joins have to make a hi everyone blah blah nonsense thread


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

big_jim_87 said:


> I think this guy is more Aesthetic?


Is he Australian?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

baggsy said:


> lol at replies does everyone who joins have to make a hi everyone blah blah nonsense thread


Really speaking mate yes.

i am not knocking him IF it is actually him who has posted.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

baggsy said:


> lol at replies does everyone who joins have to make a hi everyone blah blah nonsense thread


This.

The blokes done fcuking well in my eyes and everyones picking at him lol crazy? You wouldn't think this was a bodybuilding forum sometimes lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> This.
> 
> The blokes done fcuking well in my eyes and everyones picking at him lol crazy? You wouldn't think this was a bodybuilding forum sometimes lol


If he'd posted a normal intro thread and not just massive self promotion/ego stroking he'd have had a much better response to this thread


----------



## scotty64 (Apr 15, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> This.
> 
> The blokes done fcuking well in my eyes and everyones picking at him lol crazy? You wouldn't think this was a bodybuilding forum sometimes lol


ANYONE could post a vid/pic of anyone on here, strange when the first post is a thread starter saying wow look at me, you too could be this good.......He says he promotes supps in the US.....It must be him because no one would try to pass someone elses vid off as their own that had been shot in a clothes store fitting room wearing a bumbag.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

His post has motivated me and probably others so stop complaining


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> If he'd posted a normal intro thread and not just massive self promotion/ego stroking he'd have had a much better response to this thread


Why does it have to be a normal intro thread? It's in the shows, pros and inspiration section???

He's got his own website and wants to promote it? Not the best way I agree, but what's wrong with that?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

scotty64 said:


> ANYONE could post a vid/pic of anyone on here, strange when the first post is a thread starter saying wow look at me, you too could be this good.......He says he promotes supps in the US.....It must be him because no one would try to pass someone elses vid off as their own that had been shot in a clothes store fitting room wearing a bumbag.


So your ignoring/doubting his aesthetics because he wears a bumbag? Lmao fcuk it, each to there own mate.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> Why does it have to be a normal intro thread? It's in the shows, pros and inspiration section???
> 
> He's got his own website and wants to promote it? Not the best way I agree, but what's wrong with that?


Pretty sure its in the rules you have to introduce yourself, also its in this section because l moved it, now l could have deleted it but l didnt.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

leeds_01 said:


> i agree with milky im confused
> 
> OP yes you're in good shape - but so am i.
> 
> ...


THIS^

Always someone bigger and better t0han you, so why be so up your own ****!

Leeds_01 has it spot on, and for motivation, personally i'd take far more from him than the op, as he's in great shape but is humble about it.

Apparantly aesthetic = being like zyzz = acting a CVNT


----------



## scotty64 (Apr 15, 2012)

Fat said:


> His post has motivated me and probably others so stop complaining


Not complaining my friend, I feel motivated every morning, just waking up and been able to get out of bed is a blessing.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Milky said:


> Pretty sure its in the rules you have to introduce yourself, also its in this section because l moved it, now l could have deleted it but l didnt.


What happens if you don't introduce yourself?

That's very good of you.


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

I am sat here laughing my ass off !!!

I have this guy followed on FB, and he does not speak that good english nor would he sign up to a steroid site, also who the fk with 108,899 followers would need to go on uk m to advertise themselfs.

You guys will litterly fall for anyting !!! So funny

https://www.facebook.com/ALONSIXPACK

All it takes is a scroll through his fb page and u will see how humble this guy is.

Also strong retard OP, what are you getting out of pretending to be him? LOL


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> What happens if you don't introduce yourself?
> 
> That's very good of you.


Nothing l suppose mate.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bruze said:


> I am sat here laughing my ass off !!!
> 
> I have this guy followed on FB, and he does not speak that good english nor would he sign up to a steroid site, also who the fk with 108,899 followers would need to go on uk m to advertise themselfs.
> 
> ...


Another one rumbled !!


----------



## scotty64 (Apr 15, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> So your ignoring/doubting his aesthetics because he wears a bumbag? Lmao fcuk it, each to there own mate.


Please read it again, I am infact believing its him BECAUSE of the bumbag. :whistling:

My first post in this thread actually said "IMPRESSIVE PHYSIQUE", so how is that ignoring? :confused1:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Bruze said:


> I am sat here laughing my ass off !!!
> 
> I have this guy followed on FB, and he does not speak that good english nor would he sign up to a steroid site, also who the fk with 108,899 followers would need to go on uk m to advertise themselfs.
> 
> ...


Lmao! Busted!


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

basically this guy is probs a member here, made a post pretending to be him and claiming natty, hoping you guys will feel bed for using gear, than bigging himself up and saying he's him. check his IP adress milky, germany? nope. probs scotland or somthing the dribbler.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

2nd page I said his stats didn't match the ones on his site


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

There are some very sad people out there.


----------



## scotty64 (Apr 15, 2012)

Fat said:


> 2nd page I said his stats didn't match the ones on his site


Dont complain.....it still motivated you. :lol:


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

scotty64 said:


> Dont complain.....it still motivated you. :lol:


99.9% of the journals here motivate me also


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

His ip is actually German so its not another member, clearly an imposter tho.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Milky said:


> His ip is actually German so its not another member, clearly an imposter tho.


You sound like columbo milky!

....ohh just one more thing...


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2012)

Bruze said:


> I am sat here laughing my ass off !!!
> 
> I have this guy followed on FB, and he does not speak that good english nor would he sign up to a steroid site, also who the fk with 108,899 followers would need to go on uk m to advertise themselfs.
> 
> ...


You're literally laughing your ass off because no one else here follows him on facebook and thus knows it's an impostor?


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Aesthetic and "natty"


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> You're literally laughing your ass off because no one else here follows him on facebook and thus knows it's an impostor?


I find it much funnier that people boast about following half naked men on Facebook than not knowing wtf they are


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Kimball said:


> I find it much funnier that people boast about following half naked men on Facebook than not knowing wtf they are


It's a bit weird isn't it?


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Aesthetics is just not about a 6.5% BF bod'.. One must be gifted to have a well designed chest (genetic) and this guy just doesnt have it. Sorry bro.

Ps, Zyzz had it and had lots of close friends following him everywhere. That what made his fame > by documenting himself every week in different locations just like Arnold did. Document ur life with people around u while u look like a God and u will be on ur way to stardom.

Remember those words.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

gymgym said:


> Aesthetics is just not about a 6.5% BF bod'.. One must be gifted to have a well designed chest (genetic) and this guy just doesnt have it. Sorry bro.
> 
> Ps, Zyzz had it and had lots of close friends following him everywhere. That what made his fame > by documenting himself every week in different locations just like Arnold did. Document ur life with people around u while u look like a God and u will be on ur way to stardom.
> 
> Remember those words.


just try not to accidently kill anyone eh?


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> just try not to accidently kill anyone eh?


Stay focus on the thread brah. Not digging sh1t around ;-)


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

gymgym said:


> Aesthetics is just not about a 6.5% BF bod'.. One must be gifted to have a well designed chest (genetic) and this guy just doesnt have it. Sorry bro.
> 
> Ps, Zyzz had it and had lots of close friends following him everywhere. That what made his fame > by documenting himself every week in different locations just like Arnold did. Document ur life with people around u while u look like a God and u will be on ur way to stardom.
> 
> Remember those words.


Lmao


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> THIS^
> 
> Always someone bigger and better t0han you, so why be so up your own ****!
> 
> ...


cheers mate proper appreciate it- just the way i see things -


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

gymgym said:


> Stay focus on the thread brah. Not digging sh1t around ;-)


You most assuredly will have a life of wondrous achievement while performing great miracles of love when you follow the way of the gymgym.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

who gives a fcuk what you lift when you`ve built yourself a physique like that. looking good brah


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

gets stranger by the day this forum


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Kimball said:


> Is he Australian?


lol no he is from London but lives in Kent

he has a journal on this forum i believe...


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Just seen pscarbs edit on post one!

amazing!! reps


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

TheBob said:


> what does that actually mean....
> 
> you are now offering GODLIKE advice ?


It means what it says. There's nothing about "godlike" advice pfffttttttt.. Is that thread not about "Aesthetics" ?? Yes it is. Cant be any clearer than this unless u want me to perhaps translate in French if u cant understand English so well lol


----------



## 51XP4CK (Jun 16, 2012)

what's up guys?


----------

